# Lowrance hds5 need some info please



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Guys i was on this site when i bought my boat and you were a lot of help. I just bought a lowrance hds5 fishfinder chart plotter. It has a internal gps antenna. Any problems with this or would i have to get a puck for it? Also how hard is it to network it to read engine temp fuelgauge rpm? If anyone has a unit like this i would appreciate any pros or cons. Right now i am using a humminbird 595c. Thanks for any info.:c


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Tons of guys on Walleye Central have alot of experience with networks and the new HDS units. I actually just got some info NMEA network about a temp device, plug it into the network active on your HDS unit and it'll work just need to manage the overlay data to get it to show up. I would post over there. 


As far as the internal GPS you'll be good, I fished on my buddy's boat under a hard top and it worked fine, you shouldn't need a puck, it locked one immediatly and stayed locked, even inside his shop it did under a roof. worked great.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I have an HDS-5. No external gps puck required - has no problem picking up signal. In fact, I love the HDS-5 so much I'm moving it to the bow and buying an HDS-7 or -8 this spring for the console. HDS-5 is a bit too small of screen to use in split-screen mode IMO.

That'd be my only advice . .. don't expect to use the HDS-5 in split screen mode when running at 40-70 mph. Just isn't big enough.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

take it in the house and learn it over the winter,,so you will be ready to use it in the spring ,takes some getting use to with all the features,can be frustrating to try to learn it while fishing,,I know from experience


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Roger, 
How do you hook up your power cord for the unit? I have a LMS unit that I take to Canada as a portable. I bought another power cord and put clips on it to hook it directly to a battery. Is there another way that's easier? Thanks.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Spaniel, have you tried the simulators on lowrances web sight? Made learning my new unit piece of cake.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Spaniel235 said:


> Roger,
> How do you hook up your power cord for the unit? I have a LMS unit that I take to Canada as a portable. I bought another power cord and put clips on it to hook it directly to a battery. Is there another way that's easier? Thanks.


Depending how the boat is set up you can use a cigarette lighter socket or a trolling motor plug,,just make sure you keep the fuse on the power cord,,when I use a portable off a battery ,,I either put a short cord off the battery with a 2 prong plug similar to a trailer plug,or a cigarette lighter socket that I also use for spot light and or black light at night


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Gentlemen,
Thanks for the advice. Hope you're having a great Christmas.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

try this site www.bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerofor...nformation. lots of pictures. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

split shot sorry i cant get you a direct link to the site. the site is bass boat central, lots of info on hds units. when you get to the site www. bbcboards.com go to the bottom of the page to forum jump. sroll to sonar/gps installation & operation. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Thanks again for all your help. Hope tou have a safe and a great season this year


----------

